# The Tour …OMG..



## Bill in Bama (Jun 26, 2021)

Where were you when you saw it!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 26, 2021)

At home … still have my hand to mouth!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Did I miss something here? This is a thread for introductions.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 27, 2021)

French authorities open investigation after Tour de France spectator causes massive crash | CNN
					

French authorities have launched an investigation after a fan caused dozens of cyclists to crash during the Tour de France on Saturday.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2021)

International manhunt for the lady with the sign.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2021)

Poupou is smiling down today!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 27, 2021)

In the “*Lounge*” forum. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tour-de-france-idiot-fan.193405/


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2021)

Quote of the day for stage 3.
“These guys have just been to the worst chiropractor on the planet, his name is,
Dr. Concrete.”
Chris Horner. Lol!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 28, 2021)

Does anyone know what the cardboard sign said ? 

Bob


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 28, 2021)

Tour de France: What does "allez opi omi" mean? One cardboard sign causes huge pile-up
					

The French police are searching for the woman who caused the crash during Tour de France on Saturday June 26th. Her obstructing cardboard sign read "allez opi omi" and she now faces up to a year in jail.




					www.hitc.com
				





*"The translation of “allez opi-omi” is “Go Grandpa and Grandma”*, with ‘allez’ meaning ‘go’ in French and ‘opi-omi’ being ‘grandpa and grandpa’ in German.

So it looks like the woman was just trying to greet her grandparents and let them know that she made it on international TV."


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 28, 2021)

Seems like it was accidental.... I bet she feels terrible about the whole thing .....🥴


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Does anyone know what the cardboard sign said ?
> 
> Bob



FINISH


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 28, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> International manhunt for the lady with the sign.
> View attachment 1437530
> View attachment 1437531
> View attachment 1437532
> ...



They could have been riding this bike








						Your Brain Will Have a Hard Time Processing This Self-Balancing Electric Bicycle in Action
					

Learning to ride a bicycle is about to become trivial.




					gizmodo.com


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 28, 2021)

You really have to be an idiot to get in the way of a professional peloton  - people who have never raced or seen a pro -am in person might not get how important it is to stay off the road


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 28, 2021)

That's true @bikejunk , but Le Tour is different.
The sheer volume of roadside spectators was pretty impressive,  even for somewhere as cycling crazy as Brittany.
Many of them wait around for hours and hours with an awful lot of enjoyment of the local beverages going on. 
It's no excuse I know,  but you will not believe how intense the atmosphere can be, and this wasn't even near the finish line.
As many of the British ex-pros, now pundits said afterwards,  this is what our sport is: fast,frantic and dangerous,  but we love it.

Difficult to see how they could prosecute her, when there aren't really any rules and regulations. 
Chris Froome had urine thrown over him by a spectator just 6 years ago, the same year richie Porte was punched by a spectator. Neither perpetrator was prosecuted, and these were deliberate acts.
This was clearly accidental,  but none the less pretty catastrophic. 

I cried along with Mathieu yesterday  @cyclingday! 
What a wonderful tribute to his grandfather!

And what about Geraint Thomas today, dislocating his shoulder today, 140 km from the finish line. Immediately having it relocated by a medic then riding the rest of the stage home, only losing just over a minute in time.

Sorry for being such a fanboy, but I love this race and all its quirks and foibles.

Vive Le Tour!


----------



## mrg (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 28, 2021)

I would be surprised if they are so stupid as to allow pedestrians on the roadway om US races. what a stupid thing to do, must be very annoying for the riders.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I would be surprised if they are so stupid as to allow pedestrians on the roadway om US races. what a stupid thing to do, must be very annoying for the riders.



It's part of what makes it the greatest race in the world.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 29, 2021)

Atleast we don’t allow fans on the track at nascar races! 😜🤪😉


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jun 29, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> fans on the track at nascar races


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2021)

Well, today’s stage 4 of the Tour de France, just goes to show, that it’s never too late, to start all over again.
Way to go, Cav!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2021)

With all the emphasis on the riders of the Tour de France, I thought I’d take a look at the bikes in this years race, and out of all the bling, that these guys bring, this is the one that does it for me.





























Wow!
Looking good, at the Tour de France.


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 29, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> With all the emphasis on the riders of the Tour de France, I thought I’d take a look at the bikes in this years race, and out of all the bling, that these guys bring, this is the one that does it for me.View attachment 1438455
> View attachment 1438456
> View attachment 1438457
> View attachment 1438458
> ...



Ruby Chroma !!🔥🔥🙌😎


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Well, today’s stage 4 of the Tour de France, just goes to show, that it’s never too late, to start all over again.
> Way to go, Cav!
> View attachment 1438436
> View attachment 1438437
> ...



Would be great to see him wearing Green in Paris!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2021)

You can run, but you can’t hide!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 30, 2021)

The road-side fan groups at the Tour have their own culture and traditions. The Tour really is its own thing, and I can't think of any sporting event we have here in the US that is quite the same. Maybe the Boston Marathon, but even that doesn't grip the national sporting scene here the way the Tour has a grip on the French. 

Unfortunately, there's a small but durable minority of crackpot fans who join in, for attention usually, but some might also just be plain nuts. This appears to be a somewhat imbalanced fan who had to have a lot of attention. Be careful what you wish for, as they say. Most people are close to the riders, but also respectful and encouraging. Then there's the other few...

I disagree with the proposals that have surfaced, banishing back the fans from the sides of the road and altering road courses. The closeness of the fans, the dangers of the road, the injuries, the blood, etc. must be part of the tour and should not be sanitized. We have too few great, adventurous endurance events like this as it is.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 30, 2021)

in the US the fans in the road would be a liability since they could sue the riders and promoters if there was not a barrier between the riders and the fans got hurt.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2021)

So, who’s the fastest man in the Tour de France?
The race of truth.


















The clock does not lie!

I’d have to say, that Tadej Pogacar is right where he’d like to be right now.
Wins the stage, but still gets to lurk in the shadows behind the yellow jersey.
Let the other teams do all of the work, and then snatch the prizes when you can.
Fabulous performance so far!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> The road-side fan groups at the Tour have their own culture and traditions. The Tour really is its own thing, and I can't think of any sporting event we have here in the US that is quite the same. Maybe the Boston Marathon, but even that doesn't grip the national sporting scene here the way the Tour has a grip on the French.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's a small but durable minority of crackpot fans who join in, for attention usually, but some might also just be plain nuts. This appears to be a somewhat imbalanced fan who had to have a lot of attention. Be careful what you wish for, as they say. Most people are close to the riders, but also respectful and encouraging. Then there's the other few...
> 
> I disagree with the proposals that have surfaced, banishing back the fans from the sides of the road and altering road courses. The closeness of the fans, the dangers of the road, the injuries, the blood, etc. must be part of the tour and should not be sanitized. We have too few great, adventurous endurance events like this as it is.



I agree.
The three grand tours are unlike any other sporting events but Le Tour is something special, on another level of fanaticism. The Giro d'Italia and La Vuelta (especially in the Basque country) come close in terms of adoration but Le Tour is crazier.
Don't forget that we're talking about a country where cycling is the national sport. 
And as a leisure cyclist you are treated with great respect by car drivers, it's the law!
It is an incredible event to see, up close.
I hope to see it again (if possible) at next years staging.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> So, who’s the fastest man in the Tour de France?
> The race of truth.
> View attachment 1438707
> View attachment 1438709
> ...



These are the machines that do it for me.
Those Pinarello TT bikes are something else!
Shame Ganna is not there this year.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 30, 2021)

I wonder what kind of punishment if any would be appropriate for the women who seemed to forget where she was standing? I’m just flabbergasted… lady look both ways before you …. Well you know what I mean!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> I wonder what kind of punishment if any would be appropriate for the women who seemed to forget where she was standing? I’m just flabbergasted… lady look both ways before you …. Well you know what I mean!




According to the post from@cyclingday above, it seems that she will face a maximum fine of  €1,500 euros (around $1,779 usd).
If any of the riders are thinking of suing her privately,  I think they would have to give that an awful lot of consideration,  as any potential outcome could have very restrictive financial implications for Le Tour itself.
If it were decided that crowd barriers were now required at all times, imagine the expense (and logistical nightmare) of fencing off around 3,000 miles of roads!!!!!
The organisers would probably try to make every town and village pay for this and they wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 1, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> According to the post from@cyclingday above, it seems that she will face a maximum fine of  €1,500 euros (around $1,779 usd).
> If any of the riders are thinking of suing her privately,  I think they would have to give that an awful lot of consideration,  as any potential outcome could have very restrictive financial implications for Le Tour itself.
> If it were decided that crowd barriers were now required at all times, imagine the expense (and logistical nightmare) of fencing off around 3,000 miles of roads!!!!!
> The organisers would probably try to make every town and village pay for this and they wouldn't be able to afford it.



That wouldn't bother the U.S. legal fraternity. When lawyers smell money they're like sharks.
I would say she needs a good spanking. I'll even volunteer to do it!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2021)

Let the good times roll!









32 stage wins for Mark Cavendish at the Tour de France.
That’s only 2 shy of the great Eddy Merckx all time record!
The Manx Missile is going ballistic this year.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 1, 2021)

Great to see Cavendish win another!! I think I read somewhere he got the nod for Le Tour over Bennett at the last minute but could be mistaken. Great to see him take advantage of the opportunity. Think he's in good form which could put him in rare air with Eddy by the end....


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes I agree.
But, Eddy will always be the GOAT.
Greatest of all time!
He won them every which way you can.
But that doesn’t diminish what Cavendish has been able to accomplish.
I could never understand why he wasn’t on any of the teams in these past few years.
I know, they said, he wasn’t any good anymore, but you don’t approach Eddy Merckx’s all time record, if you suck on a bike.
I’d still rather have a proven winner, that may be off his game a little, than some guy who talks a mean game, but hasn’t actually won diddly squat.
I think Cav, is showing them that he should never be counted out at the finish line.
What an amazing come back story!
He looks like he’s 20 years old again.
Great way to finish up a tremendously successful career on the bike.
I’ll be rooting for him to win another one, on the Champs Elysees.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 2, 2021)

The unfortunate reality for Cav is he will never win the tour. Lots of stages, but never the Tour......


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2021)

Which is exactly why the green jersey, points competition was created.
I know a lot of guys who are more interested in that competition, than they are, who wins the overall race.
I personally like to see who can drop the worlds best cyclists in the mountains, but I do enjoy those explosive sprint finishes on the flat stages.
I’ve always been amazed that the bicycles can withstand that kind of torque.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 2, 2021)

Agreed!! All of the jerseys, and competition to win them, add to the drama of Le Tour. All the underlying battles during the event add so many levels of entertainment & intrigue! Each stage presents it's own chapter to the story. From mad sprints to the line, mountaintop finishes for the climbers(I love climbing!!), the breakaways, etc. Always entertaining!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2021)

Ok, stage 7 had a breakaway that had everybody nervous.
155 miles, flat out, full gas, right to the finish.






















A bit of a shake up in the overall standings, but considering how bad the damage could have been, I think most of the riders were happy just to have survived such a long day in the saddle.
Primoz Roglic seemed to suffer the most, out of the big General Classification guys.
Now it’s off to the Alps, where the real contest begins.
That’s as they say, where they’ll separate the men from the boys!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 2, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Yes I agree.
> But, Eddy will always be the GOAT.
> Greatest of all time!
> He won them every which way you can.
> ...



I think there are another 5 potential sprint stages,
but seeing Cav win in Paris would be the real icing on the cake!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2021)

Wow!
Tadej Pogacar really brought out the fireworks, on stage 8, just in time for the 4th of July.
What a dominating performance over all of the rivals.



























The first day in the mountains didn’t disappoint,
Unless of course, you’re rooting for Geraint Thomas or Primoz Roglic.
They finished dead last on the day,
Even the sprinters crossed the line before those guys!
Wow!
Talk about a dramatic fall from grace.
It’ll be interesting to see if they stick it out to the finish, or fold up the tents, and head for home.
Heck!
There’s still two more weeks of this punishment.
Dig in boys!
This ones just getting started.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 3, 2021)

I guess Thomas & Roglic just couldn't recover from crashes in time for a long day in the saddle on Stage 7. Too bad as they certainly could have made things very interesting going forward. Really opens up the field for someone else to step up. Or a strong UAE Team Emirates to take control.....🤔


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2021)

Yep!
With the dominant teams, pretty much blown up, it makes it more of an every man for himself type of race now.
A few team mates here and there, but nothing like we’ve seen in the last few years, where two or three squads controlled the race.
Decuininck is still going to be dominant in the remaining sprint stages, but the mountains are going to be a free for all.
Fun to watch.
Pogacar was incredible today!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 4, 2021)

That was a pretty epic attack by Pogacar on Stage 8!! I just saw Van Aert pulled out?!?😯 Going to be interesting going forward.....

I see Roglic is handling adversity with grace and interacting with the fans now that his GC chances are gone. Even congratulating his opponents that have taken him out of contention.😉


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2021)

Today is a well deserved day of rest for the riders, after a tough stage 9 that had the rain come down from start to finish.
The Australian rider, Ben O’Conner won the stage, and made up some valuable time, to move up into second place in the overall standings.
But, Tadej Pogacar still looked strong, and remains in yellow.










































They ride down, out of the Alps tomorrow, and start working their way over to the Pyrenees, where they will climb Mt. Ventoux not once, but twice!
Wow!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2021)

It is great to see a potentially more open race after certain teams have dominated for so long.
I'm really looking forward to the 'Ventoux' ascents.
I know it's a crazy idea, but I would so love to see them try all 3 ascent routes one year!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2021)

All three ascent routes in one year!


Muhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Henri would have made them do it without gears!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 6, 2021)

".....all I had to do was ride the last 150 metres!"


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Roll on tomorrow; Cav definitely won't be winning!
Storms are forecast, both in the skies and in the peleton.
It's not called the 'Windy Mountain' for nothing.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2021)

Stage 10








33 and counting for the Manx Missile.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2021)

Stage 11
This one’s going to be good!

















May the best man win!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2021)

What a gem, stage 11 turned out to be.
The weather was perfect.
The Jumbo Visma team has had a rough ride up to this point, so it was a glorious day for trip up to the moonscape that is the upper slopes of Mont Ventoux.
In fact it was so lovely, the organizers decided to have the riders go up and over it twice.
Wout Van Aert of Jumbo Visma seemed to like that plan, so he took the stage with what looked like relative ease.
Nice to see, some good fortune for the team, on a day, when they would lose another one of their riders.
Tony Martin, crashed into a ditch, and was taken away on a stretcher.
Uggh!
































Tadej Pogacar remains in yellow, and actually was able to extend his lead a bit when second place rider, Ben O’Conner appeared to pop the drag chute on the slopes of Mont Ventoux.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2021)

It was great to see Cav make it to the finish line.
And great also to see him pay his respects to Tommy Simpson by taking off his helmet as he passed the memorial on the first ascent..... 




Peter Sagan also paid his respects.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2021)

Well, stage 12 was pretty uneventful for a change, unless of course, you were Nils Politt.
Then it was very exciting.
Bora/Hansgrohe teammate of Peter Sagan, who unfortunately dropped out of the race, with a knee injury.
Uggh!
 I’m sure a win for the team, was just what the doctor ordered.





















A solo break in the closing miles proved to be, just the right ingredient for securing that all elusive stage win in the Tour de France.

Nice job, Nils!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 8, 2021)

You sure take some good photos @cyclingday !! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks, but I can’t take credit for any of the photo’s.
They are made available by the Tour Organization.
Just something I enjoy posting, for those that may not be following the event as diligently.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2021)

34 and counting.
Wow!
Mark Cavendish just tied Eddy Merckx’s all time record for Tour de France stage wins.
That is amazing!



Another beautiful day out on the roads of France.












There was a pretty nasty crash about halfway through the stage.
They tried to blame it on the road surface, but it looked more like one of the riders over cooked the corner and hit a mile marker post.
That caused a chain reaction, sending a bunch of guys over the embankment.
The loose gravel didn’t help, but in my eyes, that isn’t what caused the crash.




















Several guys crashed out of the race, but as they say, the show must go on!






And for Cav, it just keeps getting better.
Talk about going green!
This guys got enough energy to light up the entire planet.
Lol!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 10, 2021)

Awesome! Way to go Cav!!😎😎 
He is really riding strong. Think it would be safe to say he is going to pass Eddy by the time they ride into Paris. Seems everyone in the peloton is in awe of his speed & Pogacar just riding away from everyone.😳

Seems to be a pretty high attrition rate two thirds in as well.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm not familiar with road racing ,I have an idea but please clarify this term . Thank you


Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Pogacar


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 10, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm not familiar with road racing ,I have an idea but please clarify this term . Thank you



Tadej Pogacar, 22 year old Slovenian rider and winner of the 2020 edition of Le Tour.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 10, 2021)

Let's hope Cav can survive the Pyrenees and make it to the final sprint stages.
He's in the form of his life, clearly loving this years race, but very humble with it.
Not talking of the record he's equalled, just taking each stage win for what it is, a stage win of the Tour de France!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 10, 2021)

Haha , I thought it was a term like chutzpah.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2021)

Alright, Bauke Mollema!
The Flying Dutchman wins one for the American team.
Way to showcase that beautiful,
Ruby Chroma, Trek Madone.
















I love this bike!
Of course, the rider had a little something to do with its success today. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2021)

One of the many interesting features along today’s route, was this fabulous limestone gorge that the road passed through.


























Magnifique!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2021)

Yeah!
Let’s hear it for the Durango Kid!
A win for the American team yesterday, and a win for the American rider, Sepp Kuss today.






It’s hard to believe, but it’s been 10 years since an American rider has won a stage in the Tour de France.
I’m sure it’s rockin in Durango, Colorado today.
Way to go Sepp!


----------



## Boris (Jul 11, 2021)

Seeing some potential here for NASCAR to become the new greatest race in the world.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 11, 2021)

Boris said:


> Seeing some potential here for NASCAR to become the new greatest race in the world.
> 
> View attachment 1444699



I don't think "Go fast and turn left" is going to work in those gorges.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2021)

Today was the 2nd rest day, where the riders try to catch up on their depleted nutrition and hydration.
Here’s a nostalgic look at how it used to be done.



















Things have gotten a little more sophisticated these days.
Maybe a little too sophisticated. 
😜


----------



## Oilit (Jul 13, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Today was the 2nd rest day, where the riders try to catch up on their depleted nutrition and hydration.
> Here’s a nostalgic look at how it used to be done.
> View attachment 1445460
> View attachment 1445461
> ...



Thanks for posting the pictures and the background information! Like most sports, it's the characters involved that make it interesting! Muhammad Ali was a great boxer, but if that was all he was I doubt he would be nearly as well known or remembered.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2021)

The race resumes!
Now entering its 3rd and final week.



























Congrats, to Patrick Konrad.

It’s hard to believe, that he is only the 3rd Austrian rider to have ever won a stage in the Tour de France.
You would think, that a mountainous country like Austria, would produce perennial champions.
These next two stages in the Pyrenees should prove to be decisive, as to who is going to win the race, and where their final positions will be in the overall standings.
I am especially looking forward to Thursdays stage 18 with its ride over the Col du Tourmalet, and the summit finish up the climb to Luz Ardiden.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Today's stage is not for the faint hearted either.
The Col de Peyresourde is one of the most beautiful views and the finish up the Col du Portet is a pretty brutal climb.
It's certainly separating the men from the boys as I watch.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2021)

Holy Smokes, what a climb!
The Col du Portet is a new favorite of mine.



























Tadej sure put his stamp of authority on this one.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 14, 2021)

WOW!! This has to be heartbreaking to the rest of the "contenders" for the yellow jersey. Especially when they see that pic of him smiling/laughing like it's a ride to the park. Again, WOW!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2021)

Yeah, although he doesn’t need to, it’s good to see the Yellow Jersey take the offensive, and win on such a tough mountain stage.
It goes to show, that last years come from behind victory wasn’t a fluke.
Might we be witnessing the next 7 time winner?
He most certainly got an early start.
He sure looks like he could do it, as long as he stays heathy and focused.
Every great champion needs an arch rival, and Jonas Vingegaard sure looks to be his equal.
They are both the same age and appear to be of a similar talent level.
This could be a modern era rivalry like Fausto Coppi and Geno Bartalli.
Oh yeah!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 14, 2021)

I watched the last 45min out at lunch....Just wow! 
The spectators are crazy people🤪


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2021)

Definitely!
To the uninitiated, the spectators on the climbs look ridiculous, but they really bring an intimate in your face quality unlike any other sporting event.
Kind of like a mosh pit at a punk rock festival.
Dutch Corner\ turn#7 on L’Alpe D’Huez is insane.
People start camping out a week in advance.
They’ve been drinking and eating brats for a week, so when the riders finally show up, it gets crazy.
God forbid if a Dane is in the lead.
I think the place would explode.
One of my bucket list adventures, would be to ride something like a Shelby Speedline Airflo up to Dutch Corner with an American flag flying from the rack, and camp out with my fellow brethren of the wheel for a week in advance of the annual running of the Tour de France.
I think I would have a pretty good time. 😜


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 14, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Definitely!
> To the uninitiated, the spectators on the climbs look ridiculous, but they really bring an intimate in your face quality unlike any other sporting event.
> Kind of like a mosh pit at a punk rock festival.
> Dutch Corner\ turn#7 on L’Alpe D’Huez is insane.
> ...



It was quite entertaining to say the least. That last 1/2 mile was intense.....


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 15, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Definitely!
> To the uninitiated, the spectators on the climbs look ridiculous, but they really bring an intimate in your face quality unlike any other sporting event.
> Kind of like a mosh pit at a punk rock festival.
> Dutch Corner\ turn#7 on L’Alpe D’Huez is insane.
> ...



'Norwegian Corner' on the final day in Paris is similarly crazy; admittedly they only start drinking from the early morning,  but it's pretty intense. 
5 years ago this week I rode my 1899 Rochester out of the underpass and round that corner at speed to thundering cheers from the Norwegians and a standing ovation along the Rue de Rivoli from all the fans lining the route.
One of the best days of my life.
When you ride up Alpe d'Huez, I'll meet you there!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Team "Bahrain Victorious'" hotel was raided by up to 50 French police on Wednesday night/Thursday morning. 
Rider training data and other information was confiscated and the team bus was also searched. 
More news to follow later apparently!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 15, 2021)

The team director didn't seem too worried. They gave what was requested to police, the police said thank you and they go racing again. They don't seem very concerned other than disrupting the team recovery to get ready for the next day. We'll see I guess..... 🙄 

It is really cool seeing the next generation of cycling develop. Pogacar, Vingegaard, Roglic, etc. It's too bad some had to abandon the Tour so early. Could have made things more interesting but that's how it goes sometimes. Still a thrilling spectacle that promises to be better next year!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2021)

Well, that just about sealed it.
The only other unfinished business is whether Eddy Merckx all time record for stage wins gets surpassed.
The podium placement looks to be secured, with Tadej Pogacar firmly in the lead.
His accent up Luz Ardiden was nothing short or spectacular, and quite miraculous given his victory on yesterday’s mountain stage.
Back to back stage wins in the mountains is almost unheard of.
I guess he didn’t get the memo. Lol!





































The only Jersey he doesn’t own now, is the green jersey, which seems to be firmly in the grasp of Mark Cavendish.
Cav goes for the record in tomorrow’s sprint stage, so it’ll be interesting to see if he can pull that off.
I suspect he will, just to take the pressure off of Sunday’s final ride into Paris.
If he doesn’t get it tomorrow, then the sprint for the finish line, on the
Champs d’ Elysee will be absolutely epic!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> 'Norwegian Corner' on the final day in Paris is similarly crazy; admittedly they only start drinking from the early morning,  but it's pretty intense.
> 5 years ago this week I rode my 1899 Rochester out of the underpass and round that corner at speed to thundering cheers from the Norwegians and a standing ovation along the Rue de Rivoli from all the fans lining the route.
> One of the best days of my life.
> When you ride up Alpe d'Huez, I'll meet you there!



That is fantastic!
I’ve only been to Paris once, but I felt like I knew the place, from all of the years I’ve been following the Tour.
I just about cried when I saw the Joan of Arc statue, because I had seen that first turn out of the tunnel by the Louvre, so many times.
It is quite emotional to see what these modern day gladiators have gone through over the three week odyssey, when they finally arrive in Paris.
I can’t imaging how much fun, that must have been, to actually ride your antique bike out of that tunnel to the cheers of the adoring crowd.
No doubt, one of the highlights of anyone’s cycling adventures.
Thanks, for the post, Darren.
I’m jealous!
Lol!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 15, 2021)

It was a very special moment, I just wish the gendarmes had allowed me to ride all the way up the Champs-Élysées and round the Arc de Triomphe,  but sadly that section was out of bounds on the day Le Tour finishes.
I got to pass under 'le flame rouge' too, they were just inflating it and let me pass underneath, 
I think the bike I was riding helped, the French loved it, all of the way from Dieppe to Paris and back; they do love a 'cycliste', especially on a 'vélo ancien'!
It's the only time I've stopped in Paris, in celebration of my 50th birthday. 
I hope to be able to go next year, luckily it's a  little closer for me. It certainly is a beautiful place. 
And as you say, there is no other race so epic for any professional racer.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2021)

Here’s an update on the investigation of team Bahrain/Victorious.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2021)

Here’s an interesting story of how a few of the guys in the groupetto stopped to help a cyclotourist in peril.

















Definitely some of the unsung heroes of this years tour.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 15, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s an interesting story of how a few of the guys in the groupetto stopped to help a cyclotourist in peril.View attachment 1446909
> View attachment 1446910
> View attachment 1446911
> View attachment 1446912
> ...



You definitely wouldn't want to come down Alpe d' Huez with just a coaster brake!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2021)

Well, Team Bahrain, is truly Victorious.
Matej Mahoric easily won stage 19.
Maybe having 50 cops raid your hotel room looking for evidence of cheating, gave him a little impetus to give it that extra push, to prove the critics wrong.
I must admit, that I am a little bit disappointed though, because I was hoping for a Cavendish win to break the all time stage win record.
Even the absolute great, Eddy Merckx was on hand to see that one.
I guess we’ll just have to wait for Sunday’s finish, to see if it can be done.















Congrats, to team, Bahrain’s Matej Mahoric on win #2 for this years tour.
I’m sure the skeptics will be digging deep, looking through the luggage.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 16, 2021)

Honestly, I think Cav is targeting the finish in Paris as the record breaker. May be a bit depleted after some big hills the last couple days trying to beat the time cut. Probably would have gone for the sprint if he was feeling good. A record breaking win on the final stage would be a good way to end a great Tour for him to think about keeping at this level for next year!


Pure speculation on my part....


----------



## Oilit (Jul 16, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> You definitely wouldn't want to come down Alpe d' Huez with just a coaster brake!!!!!



As much as I like the old bikes, the modern brakes are so much better there's no comparison.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Equal, but very different.....





...legends both!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2021)

Yep!
One is a specialist, the other is the greatest of all time.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Yep!
> One is a specialist, the other is the greatest of all time.




You're not wrong. 

Cav is very good at sprint stages, and equally at home on the velodrome. 
But  I agree, Eddy was on another level compared to his contemporaries.
His will to win at every discipline, or every type 
of stage parcours was incredible.

He wouldn't have been chatting away as in today's peloton,  he would have been in the breakaway for sure!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2021)

Definitely!
That’s why he was nicknamed,
“The Cannibal”
He simply devoured the competition, no matter what.
It’s pretty cool to see the old man out there watching the race.
I’m sure, Cav, appreciates his presence.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2021)

The Belgian cyclist, Wout Van Aert continued to showcase his versatility by winning the 2nd individual time trial.


More to come from this young super star.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2021)

Well, today’s final run into Paris, brings to a close, the 108th grand tour of France.
On a day, when the preordained favorite, Mark Cavendish, was supposed to supplant Belgian super star, Eddy Merckx all time record for stage wins, another young Belgian super star in the making, thought differently.
The 21st and final stage of the 2021 Tour de France was won by the Belgian phenom, Wout Van Aert.





























Congrats, to overall winner,
 Tadej Pogacar.
This years race was just as unpredictable as they usually are, because you never know, when a lady with a cardboard sign is going to take you out.
We got to see some unknowns rise to the top of their game, and give us some real hope for many exciting tours to come.
I’m always a little sad when this event is over, because I’ve followed these guys around for three weeks in July.
I’m already looking forward to the next three weeks in July, when the competitors have licked their wounds, and are back in the saddle, to compete once more for the title of Tour de France champion.
Vive la Tour!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 19, 2021)

I saw this quote, coupled with this photo posted by a French guy on Instagram this morning. 
It sums up how I feel after every grand tour.....




'...and here the tour is over. "My melancholy resembles that of a child pointing a finger at the carousel to claim: Another turn" ' - Antoine Blondin 

Cav finally showed some frustration as he crossed the line, it wasn't to be, not yet!
Here's to next year when 'La Grande Boucle' convenes once more.

(Or, get ready for La Vuelta a Espana, which starts with an individual TT in Burgos, on August 14th; I can't wait.)


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2021)

I’ve been getting a lot of calls, about how glad they are that Cavendish, got beat handily on the line in Paris.
It appears, that not many people, are too fond of the guy.
His little temper tantrum towards his mechanic on stage 19, just confirmed what they felt all along.
It seems that he has a history of being a jerk throughout his career, and that public outburst was all they needed to reaffirm their opinion of the guy.
(YouTube the video, if you haven’t seen it.)
I always chalked it up to him just being a cocky little _%#_, who could back it up, by beating just about anybody on the track.
But, he does have a history of dirty tactics, and taking people out, and then whining about it, like it was their fault.
The Rio Olympic Games was a classic example of that.
Most of the guys I’ve talked to since yesterday, hope that Cav will just hang up the cleats and go back home to raise his family.
He did all he could do, which was a whole lot more than anybody expected before the start of this years tour.
I’m sure, he wishes that he hadn’t shown his true colors by lashing out at his mechanic.
Or a least, that there hadn’t been a spectator with a cell phone handy, to broadcast the video all around the World.
I know, I most certainly think a lot less of Cav, for that little public display.
One things for sure.
Wout Van Aert won a lot of supporters after taking Cavendish down a peg.
His stock just went way up!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 19, 2021)

He has publicly apologised,  but that's no excuse for his petulance I guess.
He was making a point about the safety of his bikes steering before the stage start.
He reacted no differently to many other sportsmen/celebrities who expect the very best of their staff and who throw their toys out of the pram when things aren't up to their expectations. 

Though he and his mechanic of over 10 years were pictured smiling together afterwards. 

There's a lot to be said about the disciplined, Japanese version of Keirin racing where a rider does all of his own maintenance and has no one but himself to shout at.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2021)

Yep,
I once saw Don January throw his golf bag at a Caddy, for handing him the wrong club.
It was the first tournament I ever went to, so I was pretty star struck, seeing all those celebrities.
I too, thought of Don January as a jerk after that day.
The funny thing is, that I got to meet OJ Simpson at that tournament.
He was the man back then.
My how our opinion of these guys can change, once the real me gets put on display for the world to see. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2021)

And now, for a look at the winning bike.




































It’s good to see, Colnago/Campagnolo back on top at the big show.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 19, 2021)

To slightly go off topic,
the upcoming Tokyo Olympic track bikes are pretty special too.
Nice to see Colnago and Campagnolo up there once more!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> To slightly go off topic,
> the upcoming Tokyo Olympic track bikes are pretty special too.
> Nice to see Colnago and Campagnolo up there once more!



Yeah, especially this bizarre looking one.





















It’s hard to believe that frame, can withstand the torque of a top conditioned track cyclist.
It’ll definitely be fun to watch those events, if they actually get televised over here.
I’ll probably get a steady diet of Gymnastics and Swimming, but very little in the way of Cycling.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 19, 2021)

Fast looking bike there.   Give me a few rough days on it;  I am pretty certain I could break it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2021)

This one is a little more to my liking.














Kinda pricey though. Lol!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 20, 2021)

A few of the manufacturers have gone down the ultra narrow fork route, that Australian team bike being one of them.
The Team GB Lotus /Hope is a quite radical design that stays within the UCI rules, just!
I am expecting it to be immediately banned post Olympics if it does well.
It will definitely be a  "considered" purchase for me, in that I'll consider it, then say no!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2021)

I still remember when Francisco Moser showed up with what at the time was considered a radical design.
They called it a “ Funny Bike.”
Now, they should just be called a,
“Ridiculous Bike.” Lol!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2021)

Aujourd'hui, le dénouement!
Happening today in Brittany.....







...and in a separate court case,  she faces criminal charges today also......










...we await the outcome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 14, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Aujourd'hui, le dénouement!
> Happening today in Brittany.....
> View attachment 1495679
> View attachment 1495680
> ...



A little jail time would be good!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2021)

On a side note, did any of you guys see the recently completed Paris-Roubaix?
OMG!
What a grind!
Best edition of that race I’ve ever seen.
Total classic!
Definitely one for the history books.
Here’s a brief synopsis.


































Bicycle racing at its finest.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 15, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> On a side note, did any of you guys see the recently completed Paris-Roubaix?
> OMG!
> What a grind!
> Best edition of that race I’ve ever seen.
> ...



I watched the highlights as I was out on a longish ride on the day.
I watched the first ever women's version live the day before, they were a lot luckier weather wise. 
Lizzie Deignan broke away just over 80km from the finish and never got caught , a pretty impressive feat.
Shame they only get around 5% of the men's prize money!
The first Women's TdF was announced on Thursday too, shorter than the men's but still pretty epic.
A friend has a house not too far from one of the stage finishes on next year's men's event at Rocamadour on 23rd. July; the final time trial stage before the ceremonial run in to Paris the following day.
I'm very tempted!!!!!
Here's next year's route map......




...and for those that want to try a stage, here's next year's 'etape'.....




...a little too steep for me!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2021)

I’d like to try it, but I’m afraid my method would be pretty time consuming!
As for a first ever women’s competition in the Tour de France, I thought they had done that years ago.
Wasn’t Jeannie Longo practically a perennial champion of that event?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 16, 2021)

You're right .
I've even watched 'La Course' finishing in Paris, Doh!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 16, 2021)

Well, it looks like there'll be no jail time, unless she does it again.....










She's a lucky lady.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 16, 2021)

Thank you, for the updates, Darren.
I agree with the Jumbo Visma sentiment.
She made a stupid mistake, and she’s been made aware of how dangerous the sport can be if everyone, including the spectators are not on focus at all times.
She just got her 15 minutes/months  of fame.
I’m sure, she’ll be way more careful, the next time she decides to go out and send a public well wish to her grandparents. Lol!


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 6, 2022)

I was hoping for some more great @cyclingday Tour updates this year.  Exciting day on the cobbles!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2022)

Great day on the cobble stones.
I was a bit peeved when they pulled Wout back to help with the rest of the floundering Jumbo Visma team, since they poured on the gas when he crashed earlier.
But, once all was said and done, it proved to be a smart team decision.
He’s been fantastic this whole week.















With so much drama already played out, it’s hard to believe, it’s only day 5.
16 more to go!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 7, 2022)

This leaning fan took a hit for sure.  Happens so fast.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544705296911695873


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 7, 2022)

You don't want to know how much those two damaged bikes and their parts cost...


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 7, 2022)

I got curious and read an article about the cost.  The thing that made the biggest impact on me was that the bikes used in these competitions have to use what we’d cal Over The Counter parts that any one of us could buy an put a bike together OR prototype parts that have already been scheduled to be put into the market place.  I could easily buy a new BMW or Lexus for the same money as one I saw.


----------



## ballooney (Jul 7, 2022)

Looks like the rider was trying to take the smooth narrow edge off the cobbles or got a little off track coupled with a slight lean in from the fan and BAM!  I suppose the lesson here is to stay on the grass if your not riding!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 7, 2022)

I had read it was in the $14,000-$45,000 depending on what the rider wanted on the bike. (https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/how-much-does-a-tour-de-france-bike-cost/). That's a huge range, but this stuff is lightweight and expensive, even if regular riders could theoretically buy it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice souvenir!




But, as they say, The Show Must Go On!
Stage 5 was yesterday’s news.
Wout Van Aert put on another show in Stage 6, but was caught with 11K to go, and once again, it was the Slovenian rider, and two time defending champion, Tadej Pogacar that put on the Yellow Jersey today.
For keeps?
We shall see!
The mountains begin tomorrow.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 7, 2022)

I so wanted Van Aert to be successful in the breakaway today, not many do that in the modern era whilst wearing yellow.
Bring on the mountains tomorrow!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2022)

The Kid from Roseville, California.
I hope I’m wrong about Neilson Powless, but I just don’t think, he has the killer instinct it takes to win the Tour de France.
But!
With that said, I would be remiss, if I didn’t mention that after 6 tough stages, he is in 2nd place, and only 4 seconds back!
To be in that position after after almost a week of hard fought racing, is astonishing, and a true sign that he is riding exceedingly well.






























Alright, Neilson!

Go Kid, Go!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2022)

Let's hope he can give Pogacar a run for his money, but Pog already seems in incredible form.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2022)

No spoilers as you guys may not have seen it yet, but if you don't 'get' Le Tour, you could do worse than watch the last 8 kilometers of today's stage 7 to appreciate the best bicycle road race in the world.
Three words for you: epic, brutal, majestic!


----------



## 1439Mike (Jul 8, 2022)

It was awesome!


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 8, 2022)

Tour de France cyclist Daniel Oss breaks neck after hitting fan in high-speed crash
					

Italian rider Daniel Oss fractured a vertebra in his neck following the high-speed collision with a spectator which forced him to quit this year’s Tour de France.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2022)

Epic finish on stage 7!


















Bora rider, Leonard Kamna, looked like he had this one in the bag.



Think again Leonard!
Tadej’s on the move!






Within sight of the finish line.



A yellow flash flew by!









The only thing between Tadej and the finish line now, was a charging, jumbo Visma rider, Jonas Vingegaard.


Don’t feel bad, the next time you have to push your bike up the hill.
Even the Worlds best, has to get off and push once in awhile.






Signed sealed and delivered!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2022)

This guy is tough!
No time for a dislocated shoulder, I got to catch up to the peloton!

















Pretty cool for the fan who provided Primos Roglic with his lawn chair, so that he could pop his shoulder back in the socket.
Nice souvenir!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 8, 2022)

I was practically screaming at my TV willing Kamna on to the finish line.
Must be heartbreaking to be beaten like that.
While Pogacar looks superb, I think there is still scope for others to make a real race of it, hopefully.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 9, 2022)

Wout Van Aert!!!! Stage 8............  Pogacar is human I see.   Certainly the race is a team race over two weeks and so much will change.  Wout is certainly half human half motor as mentioned. What a rider he is!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2022)

Yeah!
How bout, that route by Wout?










Plenty of gas left in the tank for this guy.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2022)

Talk about adding insult to injury!
What’s next for T-Bo?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2022)

Ok, how about a little Tech Talk?
As with last years bikes, this one is still my favorite of the bunch.
Although, I must say, I sure miss last years Candy Apple/Chrome Red paint.






Definitely a strange feature here, but I guess you can’t argue with the wind tunnel?



So, it looks like the supply chain issues have even hit the Pro Peloton.








































I know, that’s a lot to take in, but I just thought that some of you, Weight Weenie’s & Gear Freaks, would appreciate a little tech talk to go with your punches in the face, broken necks, and separated shoulders.

A lot going on at the 109th Tour de France!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2022)

Back in the day, you were called a “Fred” for wearing socks like this, when you rode your racing bike.
Meet pro peloton rider, Fred Wright.



So, what came first, Fred, or the Socks?

🤣


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2022)

So, Stage 9 was a day, when the Polka Dot jersey would change hands.





And, the Breakaway, would stay away for the win.






Nice job, Bob!



Climbing for the points!
Way to go!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 10, 2022)

"On the limit" surely dominated Jungels' performance today. He will sleep well tonight certainly.  What this man did is remarkable really.  Very tough to go alone.   Regarding socks Marty, as we know white shoes and socks dominate pro racing.   Some may know why but others may not.  This question comes up a lot.  Hopefully everyone here knows why..😎 Climbing boss Geschke below....dropped like a hot potato by Jungels on the downhill...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2022)

A montage from stage 9.



























































Tomorrow is a much deserved rest day, but don’t think that these guys will be sitting around eating Bon Bons.
You want to know what these guys do on the rest day?
They ride their bikes!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> So, Stage 9 was a day, when the Polka Dot jersey would change hands.View attachment 1659785
> View attachment 1659784
> And, the Breakaway, would stay away for the win.
> View attachment 1659781
> ...



I'm going to have to dig out my 'Maillot a Pois' t-shirt!


----------



## MEW1359 (Jul 11, 2022)

Just an observation and question..... If these athletes are some of the most fit and healthy athletes in the world, why do I see them walking around drinking little cans of Coca-Cola, or Faygo orange which in America we consider some of the most unhealthy drinks - soda pop??? Is it for the instant sugar rush/replenishment, and couldn't they get that with another healthier product, supplement/drink?? USA athletes are always seen drinking Gatorade at their sports events. I'm sure we'd NEVER see healthy nutrition fitness freaks like Tom Brady, Tiger Woods, Novak Djokovic drinking "soda pop." lol


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2022)

Because, it’s an American Classic! Lol!

Not really, but in my own experience, I have noticed, that if I’m on a long drive, and I’m starting to fall asleep at the wheel,(great band by the way) if I drink a can of Coke, I’ll wake right up, and become alert and refreshed for the rest of the drive.
So there is something to it.

Here’s what Professor, Mayur Ranchordas has to say about drinking a little can of Coke, when you need a pick me up.































So, a little won’t hurt you, but a lot, will kill you.
Kind of like everything else in life.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2022)

MEW1359 said:


> Just an observation and question..... If these athletes are some of the most fit and healthy athletes in the world, why do I see them walking around drinking little cans of Coca-Cola, or Faygo orange which in America we consider some of the most unhealthy drinks - soda pop??? Is it for the instant sugar rush/replenishment, and couldn't they get that with another healthier product, supplement/drink?? USA athletes are always seen drinking Gatorade at their sports events. I'm sure we'd NEVER see healthy nutrition fitness freaks like Tom Brady, Tiger Woods, Novak Djokovic drinking "soda pop." lol



Possibly healthier than Maurice Garin's special mixture that his bidons were filled with during his ride to overall victory in the first TdF in 1903.
Allegedly he was fuelled by a mixture of Red wine, beef tea, egg whites and cocaine!
Just what you need to keep you going on a 500km stage.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2022)

Ahh!
Maurice, Whet, Whew!



















I’m pretty sure, that 99.9% of all the riders that have ever competed in the Tour de France over the years, has had a little help from the team doctors, wink, nod!

Some perfectly legal, some, not so much.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 11, 2022)

A can of Coke & a Snickers bar is a great boost in sugar & caffeine at the end of a long day in the saddle. Especially when you've been drinking/eating gels & nasty performance beverages all day. Good way to fend off the dreaded "Bonk" & the psychological effect adds another boost. They've been in feed bags at races for a loooong time. When you burn 9,000 calories a day, a little junk food has no ill effects & a nice treat while killing yourself in the peloton.😉


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2022)

One of my prized possessions in the collection.


A Tour de France/Coca Cola, Musette Bag that was used and signed by, Lance Armstrong.
Oh, yeah!
I forgot, none of those, Tour’s de France, ever happened.
Oops, my bad!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Ahh!
> Maurice, Whet, Whew!
> View attachment 1660389
> View attachment 1660391
> ...



Interesting to note that the bike in the colour photo alleged to be Maurice's 1903 bike, bears little relation to his actual bike in that famous photo of him after the race, other than the headbadge that is.
Looking forward to tomorrow's mountain epic!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2022)

Yep, I noticed the same thing.
Most likely one of those museum errors that are unfortunately so common.
Close enough, I guess. Lol!
Yeah this next week in the Alps, is going to be ferocious!
One of my favorite new sections of late, is the Lacets de Montverneir, on Stage 11.
It’s a pretty straight forward climb, but just a magnificent spectacle, seen from above.










I love how this graph makes it look like just a bump in the road, compared to the Col du Galibier.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Yeah, it's not too long, but like you say, a real spectacle.
I think I might even make it up that one!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2022)

Disruption would be the order of the day for Stage 10.
First,
 Team UAE suffered another loss, due to a positive Covid test, with a third rider possibly on his way out.
So, the team of the two time champion, Tadej Pogacar is dwindling rapidly.
Not good, when two very hard days in the Alps looms large.
Uggh!












Then; if that wasn’t bad enough, climate change activists, decided that a bicycle race would be a good place to stage a protest.
Come on man!
























Well, once the road was clear, and the race resumed, it was Danish rider, Magnus Cort Nielsen, first to the finish.






Not enough points for Magnus to regain the Polka Dot jersey, but a second stage win at the Tour de France, is sure, sweet success.
Way to go, Magnus!
I’m looking forward to tomorrow’s stage 11.
It’s going to be absolutely brutal!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2022)

The Tour, OMG!
Stage 11 sure didn’t disappoint.
Danish, Jumbo Visma rider, Jonas Vingegaard put his stamp of authority on this race, and claimed the yellow Jersey, for the overall lead.









































But, as Yogi Berra, famously once said,

It ain’t over till it’s over!
Tomorrow is another day of racing in the high mountains, where anything can happen.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 13, 2022)

Certainly a well planned Jumbo V strategy of hitting Pocacar relentlessly until he cracked.  Like Marty says, it is a long race and in this case, Jumbo V carried and set up Jonas so very well, as he clearly stated after the race.  Strategy and numbers are a key component of the TDF, and now I no longer feel that Pogocar doesn't even need a team to win.  I'm going out for a big climb today in celebration of suffering.😛


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2022)

A montage from Stage 11.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2022)

Get a good nights rest, boys!



Because tomorrow is, L’Alpe d’Huez!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 13, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Certainly a well planned Jumbo V strategy of hitting Pocacar relentlessly until he cracked.  Like Marty says, it is a long race and in this case, Jumbo V carried and set up Jonas so very well, as he clearly stated after the race.  Strategy and numbers are a key component of the TDF, and now I no longer feel that Pogocar doesn't even need a team to win.  I'm going out for a big climb today in celebration of suffering.😛





Absolutely brilliant! With UAE losing team this was a perfect time to attack. It will be interesting to see what Stage 11 took out of Pogocar. As strong as he is, relentless attacks from a strong team could put him a victim of circumstance this year. As always it will be interesting to see what happens in the mountains!


----------



## 1439Mike (Jul 14, 2022)

Do you have favorite riders in this TDF?  Mine are: 1. Bob Roll 2. Kuss 3. Van Aert!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2022)

Ahh!
It was a beautiful day for bicycle racing in the French Alps.
















































This was about the straightest/flattest section of road these guys would see all day.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2022)

It was a very nice day, for British rider and current Olympic Mountain Bike champion, Thomas Pidcock.
This being his first ride in the Tour de France, and he wins the most coveted stage, L’Alpe d’ Huez!
With the win, he became the youngest rider to ever win on Alpe d’ Huez.
Fantastic Mate!


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm glad to see Bardet still in contention, maybe a podium en fin?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 14, 2022)

Still plenty of time for anything to happen! I'm sure there will be plenty drama for the top 4 in the days ahead.  👍


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2022)

Saint-Etienne, France.
The birthplace of the French bicycle industry.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm certainly no 'Pidcock', but, as promised,  I wore this today.....




...man it was hot, 67 miles and practically zero elevation gain, lol; but then again,  I only had one gear!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2022)

I love it!
As expected, today’s stage turned into a,
















Australian rider, Micheal Matthew’s takes stage 14.






But the Dane has eyes for Paris.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)

Today is another well deserved rest day, as yesterday’s stage 15 was a scorcher.


They boys raced from Rodez to the ancient walled city of Carcassonne.



It’s always warm in the Mediterranean region of France this time of year.



So, Stage 15 was no exception.


It was a scorcher!



But, the aptly named, Sunflowers seemed to like it.



Things for team Jumbo Visma went from bad to worse, after a few key members were knocked out due to sustained injuries.



Then to add insult to injury, the yellow jersey goes down!



He’ll be alright, but now the playing field just got a little more even for the challenging team, UAE Emirates.



No sooner did the days break get caught, then another couple of guys broke fee just outside of the town of Carcassonne.


Beautiful old fortress like city.
I guess you had to watch out for those marauding Romans.



I always feel a little sorrow for the guy that’s within sight of the finish line, with the peloton breathing down his neck.



I’m thinking, Go Wout, Go!









You can do it!



But no!



Jasper Philipsen beats him at the line.



The bike throw at the line.






Tomorrow is the Pyrenees!
Tadej Pogacar is running out of chances.
He’s going to need to gain some time, if he hopes to win it again this year.
Let’s see if he can do it!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2022)

WHAT???
Bike Throw Wins?
what was the "time difference" between the first 12 bikes across the line?
Unbelievable....


cyclingday said:


> Tadej Pogacar is running out of chances.
> He’s going to need to gain some time, if he hopes to win it again this year.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)

That’s a good question, Mark.
Because it looks like they gave everybody the same time at the finish, but there was some separation between the first three guys across the line, and the rest of the field.
For safety reasons, they credit everyone in a bunch finish with the same time, but they will count down the clock if the gap is more than one second between the next rider to cross the line.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)

Ok, so after two weeks of racing and only one more week left to go, let’s take a look at those pre race predictions, and see how they stack up with reality.
























































Some easy predictions, some not so easily foreseen.
But one things for sure, it’s always a joy when the outcome of the race is still up for grabs in the last week before Paris on Sunday.
Two hard mountain stages and a final race against the clock will be the ultimate test of man and machine.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 19, 2022)

Looking forward to this final week, the Pyrenees stages always offer good racing, and the individual time trial on Saturday in particular should be great.
The cliff-top village of Rocamadour, will be a spectacular backdrop for the finish on Saturday.....





...it's one of my favourite villages in France, but I would love to see a bunch sprint finish on those narrow, medieval streets one day.
If you ever get the chance, go visit, it really is a beautiful place.

Still fingers crossed, hoping for G to pull off a surprise, but it's still close enough to be unpredictable for me.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2022)

Ok, let’s ride!














The calm before the storm.






You never want to be the last guy on the road, with the sweep van at your wheel.
Unfortunately, UAE rider, Marc Soler wasn’t feeling it today.
This would be his last day on the road of the 109th Tour de France.



Site of the ancient cave paintings, said to be over 36,000 years old!



But, we’ve got no time for that, there’s a bicycle race going on here.



Antiquity everywhere you look, in Europe.



But again, we’ve got no time for that!
Time waits for no one when your leading the Tour de France.



The chase is on!



Drilling it on the front!



Doh!
His chain broke!
Been there, done that.



Said to be a Campagnolo chain.
Not the best endorsement to have your product snap in front of a Worldwide audience.


See ya!



American rider, Matteo Jorgensen goes down!



Bummer!
He had a pretty good shot at this one.
But, at least he was giving it all he had.
Crashing at speed in your cycling kit, is like jumping out of a car at 50 mph in your underwear.
Matteo got back on his bike, and still finished in fourth place!
That’s a winner in my book.
Way to go, Matteo!



But, it was Canadian rider, Hugo Houle that would take the win on stage 16.



He became only the second Canadian rider since Steve Bauer in 1988 to win a stage in the Tour de France.



Nice going Hugo!
I’m sure, your late brother is very proud of you.



A few changes to the overall standings.



The next couple of days are going to be tough.
as if, the last 16 weren’t. Lol!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 20, 2022)

Let's not forget American Sepp Kuss who was "there" until the end with them in this total suffer-fest.  Brandon had it totally pinned right up to the rev limiter making it tough for_ anyone.   Lying down on the ground afterwards was Pogacar _completely blown.  1st time ever!  This is what it feels like for bigger riders on climbing stages.  Fabio Jakobsen, early stage winner making the cut-off by 16 minutes, a total of 36min 48sec behind Pogacar.  Ouch.  Ever have an out-of-body experience? One of two reasons I stopped bike racing. The other was that my larger build disadvantaged me climbing.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 21, 2022)

The last day in the mountains, would challenge everybody’s will to live.











Wout Van Aert took off from the gun, and never slowed down.



I’m sure most guys were thinking, What’s that guy doing?



Jumbo Visma had a plan, and Wout knew exactly what he was doing.



Polka Dots we’re up for grabs today.


The long and winding road.



Mountains as far as you could see.



Anybody that questioned why Wout rode so hard at the front, would soon get their answer.






As soon as Wout destroyed the competition, it was time for Jonas to go to work.












Amazing bike handling from the yellow jersey.



His rear wheel left the ground, and he nearly high sided right over the handlebars.
He’s ability to hang on and ride it out, saved his Tour de France aspirations.



Tadej wouldn’t be so lucky.



Loose gravel at speed. Ouch!
Fortunately, the bike was ok, so he was able to get back on without losing too much time.


In true sportsman like fashion, the yellow jersey held up to let Tadej catch up.



At that point, it looked like a truce was issued, and the outcome of this race was settled.



That old saying about nice guys finishing last, could be nothing further from the truth.



This is what the agony of defeat looks like in the Tour de France.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 21, 2022)

It was a good day at the office, for the boys in yellow.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2022)

What’s the name of this race?
Oh, yeah!
It’s the, Tour de France!
So, it’s only fitting that a French guy from Jumbo Visma wins the stage!









Jumbo Visma’s dominance of this years race, has been astounding.



So, I hang my hat to them, for all the hard work they put in, to build such a dynasty, that looks to be one to reckon with, for many years to come.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2022)

Well, today’s stage was nothing short of spectacular!


The little village of Rocamadour, would provide the dramatic backdrop for stage 20.



It was a race against the clock, the race of truth, to see who the best of the best truly is.


No doubt about it!
This guy is the best all around Cyclist in the World, and the team he rides for is the best there has been in years.
Just think, 27 Yankees, and you’ll get the idea.



Cycling is a tough sport, and it takes a little grace from god, to get through a three week race, so finishing up in the religious town of Rocamadour, was a good choice from the organization.



The Black Madonna of Rocamadour was cheering the boys on.



Best time of the day, Best times of their lives.






The Big Cheese!



The asterisk after Simon Geschke, is because Jonas Vingegaard is also holding the King of the Mountains jersey, but since he can’t wear both, the yellow and the polka dots, they hang it on the second place rider in that competition out on the road.
He’ll be awarded both jerseys in Paris tomorrow.
It’s a big deal for these guys to finally catch that first glimpse of the Eiffel Tower, as they reach the outskirts of Paris.
The win on the Champs Elysees is the Super Bowl of Cycling.
So, stay tuned, and let’s see who wins that final homecoming stage in Paris.
It’s going to be good!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 23, 2022)

I don't have cable or stream the race but got to watch the ITT today. What an exciting day of racing! Very cool that Van Aert had such an impressive performance today and throughout Le Tour! 

Vingegaard looked to be on the attack from the gate to win the stage! Kinda taking it easy in corners until he was warmed up & in sync with the bike then on the rivet so hard he almost crashed overcooking a left hand bend!!😵😵 I gained a lot of respect for this guy as a person the other day when he & Pogacar were duking it out in the mountains & Tadej overcooked a left hander & hit the ground. Jonas soft pedaled to let Tadej catch up & regain himself before knuckling up to the finish. That, to me, is just plain COOL!😎😎

What a race!


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 23, 2022)

Amazing that not only Wout, but the top two climbers beat Ganna in the TT.


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 23, 2022)

n


cyclingday said:


> What’s the name of this race?
> Oh, yeah!
> It’s the, Tour de France!
> So, it’s only fitting that a French guy from Jumbo Visma wins the stage!
> ...




NICE HAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 23, 2022)

He's Belgian


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2022)

He was referring to yesterdays stage 19 that was won by Christophe Laporte
He’s a Frenchman.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2022)

A few more shots from the road.















It sure looked like the current world champion in this discipline, had it all sewn up, after posting the best time of the day.





But nooo!
Wout put his stamp of authority on this one.
You can’t argue, when you beat the best.



Missed it, by that much!






Jonas almost missed it by that much!
Wow!



This is significant.
That’s the new Tour de France record in the points classification, for the most consistent rider.



Little baby, Vingegaard.
Watching her Papa winning the Tour de France.
How cool is that?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2022)

Stage 21 is always a processional ride for the most part.


A time to reflect on the past three weeks of racing, and to count your blessings.



The sight of the Eiffel Tower being one of them.



For that indicates, that you’ve made it!



Wout Van Vert is a play on words, but it is a very appropriate nick name for this guy.



The team made a nice gesture, by holding up the number plates of the guys that didn’t make it.



It’s been a long time coming for these guys.
There really is no such thing, as an over night success.
They’ve been working towards this result for decades.



Monuments and museums are everywhere you look in Paris.



But it’s tough for these guys to look around, because once they hit the cobblestones, the race is on!



The Arc d’Triumphe/ Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.



The Tri Color of Mama France.



Yes, England and France had a baby, and they called it, America.



The bell lap!



 One of these bells is going to show up on eBay some day, and when it does, I’m going to be there. Lol!



After 8 circuits on the Champs Elysees, it’s game on!


It was clean wheels for Jasper Philipsen!















There’s no greater honor in the sport of professional cycling, than to win the final stage of the Tour de France in Paris.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2022)

The famed cobbles of the Champs Elysees.



Sure gave the Danish fans something to cheer about.



They just call me Vert.



The toast of the town.









Even though the day is mostly celebratory, you still haven’t won the Tour de France, until you’ve crossed the finish line.


So, this is a big deal!



Yeah, baby!
Now you’re the Champions!









The final podium placement.
It’s pretty cool for Geraint Thomas of Great Britain, because now he’s placed 1st, 2nd, & 3rd, in the Tour de France.
That’s going to look good in the trophy case.





The final standings of the 2022 race.
Well deserved!






It’s an obscure sport, that most people don’t get, but there’s a reason that it’s the oldest continuously run competition in the World.
Because it’s a classic!
Thanks, France!
We’ll see you next year.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 25, 2022)

It really was a truly great TdF. 
A great edition of the best bicycle race in the world.
Wonderful to watch.
A worthy winner, a valiant runner-up, and G putting in a great performance to finish third; and Wout Van Aerr, what can you say about the man, difficult to do him justice with mere superlatives!

I'm definitely thinking of watching a stage or two up close and personal next year; it's now 6 years since I cycled from Dieppe to Paris to watch the finish.
I must get back there again, there's nothing like it.

And, for those whose appetites are now whetted, and who can't wait a year, there's always La Vuelta.....


----------



## J-wagon (Jul 25, 2022)

@cyclingday enjoyed your daily updates pics highlights and sports narrative. 👍👍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 26, 2022)

I may have to make the effort to watch next year but appreciate the daily updates from @cyclingday ! It is nice to see some American riders doing well in this year's Tour. 4 Americans in the top 20?? A good start......


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 26, 2022)

It used to be so hard to follow the Tour de France, but with the advent of cable TV and the Internet, it’s the next best thing, to being there.
In fact, it may actually be better than being there.
An open road race, is pretty hard to follow in person.
You’re either at the start, the finish, or somewhere in between.
It’s a lot to try and take in, and it does take a bit of a commitment to follow every stage on TV.
I was getting up at 4:45am every morning, so that I wouldn’t miss a thing.
My wife thinks I’m crazy.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 26, 2022)

Agreed! I've been to a few Pro road races & like you've said, you spend all day picking/getting to your spot. A huge flash of color flies by with some cars & motos and it's over.

With today's tech, I would think streaming the race from your spot on the course would be the ultimate way to watch. You get to see the run up to your spot, the flash of the peloton, then what happens after! Bonus: hanging out & meeting those around you with same interests!🍻


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Often the best stage to see more of the race is to be in Paris for the final stage, at least you get to see the peleton go past in a colourful blur more than once.
But getting close to the finish line in Paris is going to cost you; it's pretty much a VIP/corporate shindig/pay through the nose affair unfortunately.
And of course on every stage there is also the publicity/promotional caravan that precedes the race every day; hundreds of crazy vehicles with people throwing free stuff at you - think parade floats that travel at 50 mph!!!!!
This definitely extends and adds to the whole spectacle. 

I've never witnessed a mountain stage in person, but I would love to. At least the riders are slower and in vision for a longer time.

I admire your dedication @cyclingday, my partner also thinks I'm crazy to watch every stage live, but at least this only ties up the afternoon for me!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 27, 2022)

Dudes and ladies…. Just so happens i was home sick…. June 26 2021… had strep throat… though it was c19…. Anyhey I saw that the tour was on tv… i like bicyles and tv… so ya know..I watched that crazy lady step too far onto the road..with a sign… we all know what ensued from that … can’t take it back step! So… I found my phone.. although it could be called nearly anything now… and went straight away to the cabe… starting this amazing thread… ok.. months went bye and I forgot my password..🤔 my wife likes to watch me struggle with that kinda stuff… well I’m getting better with online stuff… reset my password… and was blown away with the attention that simple expression i had on     that day has received! I’m a slow roll dude and apparently I posted this thread in the wrong forum??? If that makes any sense? But i feel great about all the very detailed info you will find here! I’m proud of ya’ll for keeping me up on “the tour”… I feel it now!   Bill in bama!     P.S… I do have a sweet road bike for sale…


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks Bill!!

Personally, I think it is/would be cool to keep piling on this thread every year to keep from having several. Maybe in 100 years this will be a collectable thread with all the updates/history!🤓

At least it will be easy for us folks near the age of memory loss to find next year....😂


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 27, 2022)

I’m not an absolute newbie … In the home i grew up in we watched the big ones…world series…. Super bowl… indie 500…And the Tour de France…. Wimbledon.. Hell … the Kentucky Derby! And alittle roller derby…. I’m mostly a schwinn guy…


----------

